# Another Shop-vac



## Niki (3 Jul 2006)

Good day
Shop vac for all the small tools (I used it also for the table saw before the R2D2), the good news are that most of the dust is captured by the "gardening cloth" filter so the bag is filtering only the very small particles and doesn't get stuffed after short time.

I made the box at the size of the vac so I could screw it on top of the box and have it as a portable unit to keep the hose short.

The gardening cloth that is used as a filter is washable and dries-up in very short time so you can use it many, many times.

Regards
niki


```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Shop%20vac/DC1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Shop%20vac/DC2.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Shop%20vac/DC3.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Shop%20vac/DC4.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Shop%20vac/DC5.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## PowerTool (3 Jul 2006)

Another good idea Niki - thanks for sharing it.  

Andrew


----------

